# Starting a New Short Story!



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

I just started working on a new short story involving an Imperial Gaurd Regiment, six Battle Barges worth of Space Marines and a Tyranid Splinter Fleet. Each of the Battle Barges is under the command of a different chapter and I was wondering if any body would want to have their chapter featured? If so please leave a comment letting me know and some details about your chapter (i.e. commanders name, fluff details and things like that).

Thanks!

Cpt Bailean.


----------



## toffster (Dec 13, 2009)

This isn't a chapter of mine of course but thought including the inquisition would be a good idea


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

You could include the Iron Diamond Space Marines. They are my homebrew chapter. I've written some fluff and short stories about them here. I'll edit in the links in a minute.

Retribution

that is a piece of fluff for you to read. 

The Iron Diamond Space Marines, play a Supportive role to most other chapters, They don't take to the front lines, however take to the shadows and are very very stealthy. Matte Black armor with Red accents, They hunt mainly Orks as those were the xenos who destroyed their homeland. Chapter Master is Sev Barlo, Chaplain is Orbus Kneva. Veteran Tact Squad Aerosav is already spoken for so try not to use them in the story. But if you would like to create another tact squad you may go ahead. 

another piece that you will want to read. 

The 500

Only 500 Original Iron Diamond Marines still survive since the destruction of their chapter planet. 500 More were given as a tithe from the Raven Guard to bolster their numbers back to operational. So if you do want to add their personality differences to the mix that would be great. 

If you have any more questions, PM me or ask me here. ok?

CP


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks Ploss! I will definitely consider adding them in. However, do you have a captain I could use? Considering that the main character is my Blood Angels Captain, I think It'd be werid to have one space marine take over the whole operation becuase I was looking more for six space marine leaders who'd more or less be equals (if that makes any sense?).Toffster, sorry bud but I don't really see place for the inquisition in this piece. A small Agri-World that has minimal but regular contact with the Imperium isn't gonna be a destination for an Inquisitor. I do however intend ti use the Inquisition in a story eventually.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Brother Captain Lucian Vicarus, First Diamond Company. He's a ironic hardass, who doesn't talk very much. But when he does its full of awesomeness. lol

He wields a Lightning Claw on his right hand. And the left he shoots a plasma pistol.

oh and the battle barge is "Might of Angarius" the only major ship in their fleet left.

hope this helps.

CP

edit: He's a sergent in the "Retribution" fluff, but ascends to Captain of First Diamond Company.


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok cool I'll definately try and incorporate the Iron Diamonds. I already have some cool city fight stuff in mind for the tail end of the story that your guys would work perfectly for.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

sounds good mate! can't wait to see what you come up with.  Let me know if you need any assistance with writing the Iron Diamonds. cheers.

CP


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Maybe the Scythes Of Faith, my home made chapter. 

Read everything I have got about them here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=573210#post573210


----------



## CaptainBailean (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm definitely interested Doelago. But the primary things i need to know is if there are any named captain, chaplains or librarians and the name of one of the chapters battle barges?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Captain of the 1st: Doelago Salvin
Chaplain: Azrasul Mazun
Libarian: Dislocus Gailus 
Battlebarge: The Scythe of the Emperor


----------

